# My new boy



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

This is my newest addition to our family and I'm well chuffed  so thank you to Dom & Fae for letting me have him he is :scool I have named him Herbie!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's beautiful!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous chunky lad!


----------

